# Equitrek Trailers



## Laurax94 (5 September 2010)

As much as I would love to get a little box I have come to realise that this is not realistic so I have started to look at trailers. I hire and equitrek sonic to go places at the moment but at £100 a time it adds up and in the long run it will be more worth it to get my own transport and, in the event that we didnt want to go somewhere at the last minute, we wouldnt waste £100.

I originally looked at the ifor williams 506 which I like but then at Burghley yesterday I saw the equitrek trail treka M. I definitely like the equitrek one, and a benefit is that it is side loading which is what my horse is used to (a friend has an ifor that I can try him in but to be honest he is a bit special in the head so really I cant predict whether it would be a problem or not) but I was wondering what everyone else thinks of them?

So yeah, the following is appreciated:
-opinions on equitrek trailers (especially the Trail Treka M as this is the model I would be getting)
-opinions on the ifor williams 506
-any links to articles about either of the above
-your preference: would you go for the trail treka M or the ifor 506?


----------



## MrsMozart (5 September 2010)

Do a search on both 

I wouldn't touch an Equitrek with a barge pole . So far I've heard nothing good about the customer service (and that's not just on here, it's elsewhere). It's a pity because they appear really good.

Ifor build quality is, I believe, good 

We were looking a few months ago. Couldn't decide (I wanted the big Equitrek, but was put off by the bad press). We ended up getting an old (very old!) three horse trailer for a few hundred pounds. Have had the brakes done, though we will be changing the axles (includes the brakes), a new floor is being fitted, new metal fixings throughout, new padding sections and interior lining, new tyres (these are big wheels and now have the heavy van rated tyres on at £100 a tyre). We're lucky that we know a good mechanic who is blunt and to the point and knows his stuff inside out (he specialises in horse boxes and trailers). Hugh (the Huge Trailer) is becoming a wonderfully sound and solid beast . The chances of it tipping over are minimal due to its weight. Admittedly we have to have a Disco to tow it, but we had that anyway . Even with a new paint job, it will have cost us less than half the price of what we had been looking at and we know it inside out


----------



## galaxy (5 September 2010)

Neither.

the build quality on the Equitreks isn't good and there has been nothing but problems with the 506/511s 

I would never get a IW anyway.  You get much more for your money and a better designed trailer with the Bateson Ascot.


----------



## greenlivery (5 September 2010)

I have been using a Show Trekka L over the summer, I like that it has room for storage, and  you can make a cup of tea and wash up! But don't think the build quality is up to much, and I would question its safety to be honest as they do seem to all fall apart very quickly! I also have yet to find a horse who loads into it easily compared with using a small lorry. I honestly think they are more suited to small show ponies, rather than big horses. 
One thing I have noticed is that the rubber on the ramp has torn and worn almost as soon as a horse started to use it. The breast bars are also VERY low, which is a bit scary given there is room to attempt to hop over. 
I would suggest looking into other alternatives, and possibly finding one to hire and 'have a go' with before you make a decision.
When moving anything over 15hh I'm no longer using the Equi Trek, I would rather pay the extra expense and hire a lorry - I think that says it all!! Good luck.


----------



## greenlivery (5 September 2010)

I have been using a Show Trekka L over the summer, I like that it has room for storage, and  you can make a cup of tea and wash up! But don't think the build quality is up to much, and I would question its safety to be honest as they do seem to all fall apart very quickly! I also have yet to find a horse who loads into it easily compared with using a small lorry. I honestly think they are more suited to small show ponies, rather than big horses. 
One thing I have noticed is that the rubber on the ramp has torn and worn almost as soon as a horse started to use it. The breast bars are also VERY low, which is a bit scary given there is room to attempt to hop over. 
I would suggest looking into other alternatives, and possibly finding one to hire and 'have a go' with before you make a decision.
When moving anything over 15hh I'm no longer using the Equi Trek, I would rather pay the extra expense and hire a lorry - I think that says it all!! Good luck.


----------



## Hollyberry (5 September 2010)

I bought an equitrek spacetrekker last year from new.  It sat in my drive for 6 months as horse was lame.  Whilst waiting for horse to come sound I read an awful lot of bad reviews about the equitrek and its safety.  I was worried about the breast bar being permanent and stories about the rear axle breaking on even new trailers.  I spoke to Equitrek agent who of course dismissed all my concerns but I was still uneasy so decided to sell and start again with a small lorry.  I may have over reacted but my gut feeling was to sell.  It is a shame as I love the design and the horses loved travelling in my old one (I had one 5 years ago and loved it but again things kept falling off, wearing etc.).  I think they have patented design of their trailers which is a shame because if IW or Bateson could come up with a similar design but better built and with better customer service it would be a winner.


----------



## jackobear (5 September 2010)

I love my Bateson..and fab customer service too


----------



## suzi (5 September 2010)

When we were looking at trailers we looked at the IW and the Equi trek.

I love the look of the Equi Treks but the IW just seem so much better built.  Have heard bad press about ET too.

We actually ended up getting a lorry (as would have to have bought a 4x4 if we got a trailer) but given a choice I'd probably go for the IW.


----------



## ilovecobs (5 September 2010)

I have an equitrek, LOVE it! has extras like gas rings and stuff, the extras are really great. I have the old version and it holds up to either 17.2 or 17.3 (cant remember) and its sooo roomy! The guy who services mine says the old one is much better as the new ones have had serious issues with the axels as they reduced the load by 200 each to 1300 on the new ones and its not worked out, by the sounds of things they MIGHT have sorted this now. Id take someone knowledgeable with you... 

All this said if i was replacing, id only have an equitrek now. Also as them being for small ponies my chunky maxi cob (16hands) looks tiny in mine and loads into it better than anything else.

EDIT: After hiring a ifor williams trailer for showing for half a season id rather saw my arm of then own one.. I know lots of people who love theirs tho so just my opinion


----------



## Crazy Friesian (5 September 2010)

I have an Equitrek and LOVE it. In fact this week I am camping in it for a week (with a tent awning attached... ) I have used it for everything, from a 17.3 old lad, stomping Friesian, stroppy welsh x and my 2  dartmoors. They have all travelled well.

I have had the trailer for over 2 years and not a days bother with it. TBF I have not had to deal with ET direct so cant comment on their customer service. But in the event that I cant justify the cost of a small lorry - tax etc and really do not like the back loading trailers (neither does my 17.3hh) the ET ticks all the boxes for us.


----------



## AengusOg (5 September 2010)

I was at a sale recently where a couple bought a young horse. They had taken the breast bar out of the equitrek, intending to travel the horse loose on the way home. 

Ten minutes after they left, they were back. The horse had managed to step up onto the spare wheel, which is kept in the nose cone of the trailer, and had broken through the roof (which is thin plastic!!) with his head.

It's debatable whether it was wise to remove the breast bar, but the quality of the equitrek roof leaves much to be desired.


----------



## kizzywiz (5 September 2010)

I have had my Equitrek Show Trekka M for a year, it is used at least twice a week, some journeys are up to 2 1/2 hours.  Build quality is fine, nothing has broken on it, I love it & my mare travels really well.


----------



## fizzer (5 September 2010)

Have a  sonic equitrek and an  ifor 511. love both of them.  Have had Bateson Deauville also before which was excellent.


----------



## decca (5 September 2010)

I have had one of the big tri axle trailers for 5 years, I use it 2/3 times a week with a 17hh in it, and have never had any problems with it, Love it and would definitely buy another.
A lot of the press about build quality is from some years ago, I wouldn't buy anything too old.
My horse loves it, I have had bad travellers travel perfectly in it, it has much more headroom than other trailers or horseboxes and has living in the front for a cup of tea.
Can't complain at all.


----------



## christine48 (5 September 2010)

I don't think the build quality on any of the equitrek lorries or trailers is good. Heard so many reports of them falling to bits. last year the demo models at Burghley had bits falling off as people were looking around them.


----------



## eggs (5 September 2010)

I have been looking at trailers for some time with a view to buying.  If I had the money I would buy either a Bockmann or a Fautras.

I like the idea of the Equitrek but having looked at them am terrified about the following:
- roof is very thin
- breast bar is fixed
- rear door is very narrow
if your horse went over the breast bar it would be very difficult to extricate him.

New Ifors look rather plasticky but they do seem to hold their value well.

I am now off to look at Richardson as they do a backward-facing model.


----------



## kal40 (6 September 2010)

I sold my 510 to get an Equitrek Space trekka earlier this year and I'm really pleased I did.  I loved the rear travelling side load of the Equi Trek and found the my cob travels better in it.  I also love the changing area at the front and the space for the horse.

I loved it so much my sister went out and bought one two but she bought the smaller one (m).  

I looked at the Trail Trekka and didn't think they were very sturdy.  Best plan is to go to a few different places and make up your mind and not be influenced by other peoples views.


----------



## Kokopelli (6 September 2010)

There has been a massive re call on some equitrek products I have heard some very bad things about them and defintaly wouldn't touch them!

However, I used to have an ifor williams and this was brill, but insideI thought it was very dark and I decided to get rid of it as it was too heavy and my horse is reluctant to load.

We now have a Cheval Liberte, these are brilliant, cheaper then equitrek and ifor, lighter in weight and the interior is light and inviting. It is on pullman aprings so if you go over a bump in the road your horse won't feel it.

I would very recommend this make for anyone as I just think its brilliant:

http://www.cheval-liberte.co.uk/products_trailers.htm


----------



## hellspells (6 September 2010)

I had a 510, and sold it in May to buy my YO's old Equitrek.  Its the older style, but from reading reports and seeing two friends purchased from new Equitreks I decided older was better.  I have more room in the front for a start and the build quality is fantastic compared to the newer ones (although this may be changing).  I also over heard a interesting conversation in the horsebox park of a show on Saturday.  Someone was talking to a deal that use to have Equitrek and said the same thing, if you can get a older Equitrek go for it, if a new one - forget it.

I loved my Ifor too, brought that from new and it was a great trailer.


----------



## honeybee123 (6 September 2010)

I used to have an IW 505 and absolutely loved it - good build quality and horses always travelled well.   My OH had a Equitrek space trekker (or whatever the one with the sink and hob etc is).

When I traded up to a lorry, he sold his and bought my trailer off me - not that the equitrek wasn't good, but the build quality was not as good as the IW, and it was much much more difficult to maneovre.

Another deciding factor was the airflow - only the small ponies we have liked to travel in the Equitrek - all of the large horses didn't get enough air and always came off it in a total lather.  I think you'd want a fan in the roof to travel big horses any distance in it and for them to be comfortable.

My advice would be to get hold of an old style IW - either the 505 or 510 - and ideally the classic model (just before they started making the new ones) -they are totally ace


----------



## Derby house - Sam fe (7 September 2010)

Kokopelli said:



			There has been a massive re call on some equitrek products I have heard some very bad things about them and defintaly wouldn't touch them!

When was the recall i've not heard of one??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Vetwrap (7 September 2010)

Not being funny, but why is it that the previous poster comes on to promote a product they are selling, but hasn't been seen to comment on any of the threads that address problems with her employers supply chain and reliability?

Anyway, Equi-Trek's - love the concept, but have not heard or seen great things as regards their sturdiness or build quality.  Personally, I would rather go for a rear facing Richardson - or a Titan Trailer if I could run to that!


----------



## Derby house - Sam fe (8 September 2010)

In reply to your comment above, I have been taken on to sell Equitreks and i don't have anything really to do with the shop but, if you do have any queries and gripes i will be more than happy to find out for you.

I'm purely after a bit of research as to how the general public feel about Equitreks, to see if there are any improvements that i can make to be made.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 September 2010)

Derby house - Sam fe said:



			In reply to your comment above, I have been taken on to sell Equitreks and i don't have anything really to do with the shop but, if you do have any queries and gripes i will be more than happy to find out for you.

I'm purely after a bit of research as to how the general public feel about Equitreks, to see if there are any improvements that i can make to be made.

Click to expand...

I hope you've cleared it with TFC. They are quite strict on who can do what, etc., plus your user name is advertising Derby House, again TFC might not be happy with that.

Of course you may well have already considered the above and have permission, etc., in which case I apologise and offer you a large hot chocolate with sprinkles


----------



## Derby house - Sam fe (8 September 2010)

Thanks for the advise i  will bare that in mind


----------



## ripleyuk (24 April 2011)

Hi i've owned my treka sport for 5 years, never had any problems with it, my horse wouldn't travil in a ifor as he didn't like things going on behind him he couldn't see, my friend had a robinsons trailer her horse wouldn't load but walked straight in mine, they are a slightly heavier trailer mine weighs 1200kg compared to 1000kg for the ifor 511 and the treka's are longer too. There is one thing i don't like about it and thats the breast bar is bolted in so you can't alter it say for a pony, mine also has a sink n cooker so great for days at the shows.


----------

